# Plz Help me With My Video Card



## sunjay.100 (Jun 7, 2010)

hi. i would like to know what i can do to make just my videocard work better thus faster games. i know about updating my driver but is there anything else ??? i also know aout overclocking but will my card be-able to run it also will my computer crash or melt. Plz help with with steps if i have to overclock and even if i do will it make a differance ??? plz could u help me also try and find help on google about my videocad.

the default card i had was a nvidia geforce 7300 Le (256mb) but i replaced it with a nvidia geforce 6600 (256mb) cu i though this would help my game be faster. shoul i keep the 6600 and overclock that or overclock the 7300 le i will be using my computer for playing games. 

Here are my other pc specs:
compaq presario EZ002AA-ABU
1gb ram (
windows xp home
nvidia geforce 6600 (256mb)
intel pentium d 2.66ghz

if u need more info let me know. by the way f u need the psu wattage i dont know what it is so u can maybe find it urself usig the name of my computer .

plz help me a.s.a.p. i wan to be able to play a higher variety of games for free for example games that require a nvidia geforce 6800.

plz get back to me a.s.a.p as i will be monitoring this thread 24/7.


----------



## nomadspy (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi sunjay.100
First both cards are very weak.Second better overclock 6600GT its much better than 7300LE.So the 6600's are weak but good overclock will rise there performance much :wink:I will give you personal example my old gpu was 8500GT low low low end card.I've overclocked it and results was AMAZING over 50% performance up And the best part was that the temp was 3 degrease up in idle.But if you are with something like GT220,9600GT,GTS250 and up the overclock will be nothing for them.I have personal exp :smile:So dont worry overclock the 6600GT but DON'T push it too far :wink:

Try with this tool if you are novice: http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## sunjay.100 (Jun 7, 2010)

i havent got a 6600GT i have a plain 6600. so should i still overclock it. also can i enable some extra peipelines ???. lastly will this effect my psu or not??? also if it doesent can u give me detailed steps on how to overclck cus i am a beginer.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What are your PC specs? OEM or custom? Pull the side panel off and post the make and model of the psu with its ratings.


----------



## sunjay.100 (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16817174025 here is the link to my psu withch came with the computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's junk


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need a better power supply.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Agreed. You will risk frying the psu and other parts if you attempt any OC.


----------



## sunjay.100 (Jun 7, 2010)

then forget it then no point me riskin it then. and i aint gona buy another power supply. is there any way else to optimize my video card ???
apart from overclocking and updating drivers (which i havent done if i do will it make a big differance i have the driver rite now 78.13) is that a good driver for my video card ??? should i upgrade if so what are the risks ???)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no there isn't.


----------



## sunjay.100 (Jun 7, 2010)

so is there a better driver out there that works better with my video card ????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

driver will not make much difference if the problem is because of underpowering


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need a better power supply this is why you are getting problems.


----------



## sunjay.100 (Jun 7, 2010)

i am not getting problems though. all i asked was if updatingmy driver will help me play games faster. forget overclocking.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

sunjay.100 said:


> i am not getting problems though. all i asked was if updatingmy driver will help me play games faster. forget overclocking.


No it won't. Unless the game is incompatible with your current driver causing instability updating will have no effect.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your card would work better if you had a better power supply


----------

